# 80's Schwinn High Sierra



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

Anybody have any experience with these bikes? One popped up on Craigslist in my size and it appears to have front and rear braze-ons for racks as well as a long wheelbase, which would make it perfect to convert into a 26" touring rig if the frame was any good. However, it has roller-cam brakes and I don't know if these are any good. It looks like the bosses are too high to replace the roller-cams with cantis or v-brakes so this could be a deal breaker.

The person is asking $280 which definitely isn't a steal, but if it turns out to be a solid tourer it would be much cheaper than the alternatives.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Properly set up roller cams are the bees knees. They have worked better than cantilevers, v brakes, and even Magura hydraulic rim brakes for me.

If you think it's spendy, just offer something lower. There are plenty of 26" bikes out there that have braze ons for racks and fenders and if you miss out, another one will be around shortly.


----------



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the brakes. It sounds like they are difficult to properly setup based on what I've read around the forums, but if they're as good as you say I don't mind.



girlonbike said:


> There are plenty of 26" bikes out there that have braze ons for racks and fenders and if you miss out, another one will be around shortly.


There are surprisingly few bikes out there that have front braze-ons for lowrider racks and a long wheelbase for rear pannier clearance. I'm planning on taking this thing on some serious fully-loaded tours. I already have a 700c road touring bike, but my next big tour is going to be in Central and South America so I'd benefit from the more off-road geometry, tire clearance, and 26" wheels (apparently 26" tires are way easier to find in developing countries).


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

never rode a schwinn i didnt like


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

Keep your eye out for mid 80's Peugeot MTB's especially the Canyon Express. When they do pop up they are usually very cheap. They have all of your requirements for a touring conversion and nice ishiwata tubing.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

That was my first mountain bike! I loved it and I watch for it in pawn shops to this day.

I borrowed my Dad's High Sierra, which was a year or two after that one, and outfitted it with slicks, Scott bars and some different gearing, then used it for a 1990 TransAm with Bikecentennial. It worked great - was comfortable, strong and easy to work with. I was glad I didn't go with a real touring bike. The rack mounts were great, the roller-cams were good with a load and the stronger, wider wheels worked well. 

You will not be able to swap to V-brakes or canti's with that bike. But the roller-cams are good stuff.

Enjoy.


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

I have an '84 High Sierra that I use as my townie.......built like a truck,gets alot of abuse, and comfortable. Also have a Klein with roller-cams that is small for me but I love the brakes. If it wasn't for the brakes I'd pass it along to someone else.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is my '88 High Sierra converted to townie status, but probably looks like about what you'd do for touring. I stripped off all the Suntour bits it had on it and put on even older Suntour bits! 

Anyway, I do see the appeal as a touring rig. Lowrider mounts on the front fork, solid construction elsewhere. Stable handling too. I've got 1.9"s on it here with barely any room for fenders, just so you know. 

Roller cams are finicky. Especially the ones that came on this bike with the spiral wound springs. The linear spring Roller Cams are easier to set up, in my opinion, and feel better at the lever. That said, if you get these brakes set up right, they will haul you to a stop really well. I've toured on a 26"er with a rear roller cam before and it was miles better than the canti front brake on that bike. ('85 Mongoose All Mountain Pro)

The asking price is a bit steep for that rig, but if you find the running gear to your liking, and it is in decent shape, it may work out fine for you.


----------

